# Kribensis second batch of eggs



## rob91 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all

I have a pair of kribs and they had a batch of fry a bit over 4 weeks ago but only 6 fry is this normal? i thought it might be because i had an ice cream container as there cave and because its plastic the eggs didn't stick?

Any way i got rid of the ice cream container and made a cave out of the rocks in the tank and now i can see a heap of eggs on the wall of the cave and am wondering whether i should remove the other 6 fry because i think they will see them as a threat to the new fry am i right?

I hope i dont have to move them because i reckon they will be very difficult to catch 

Thanks....


----------



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dependes what size tank are they in.


----------



## rob91 (Jan 8, 2010)

They are in a 15 gallon tank


----------



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok then i would be your best bet to go ahead and put them in a grow out tank. I have seen kribs and previous spawns live together but their was still a little bit of aggression. But in my opinion a 15gal will be to small.
What size are the fry now.


----------



## rob91 (Jan 8, 2010)

The fry are about an inch.

Cant see the eggs in the cave anymore its been 3 days since i first spotted them do you reckon they would of moved them? i hope they havent been eaten


----------



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

It is highly likely they moved them. My kribs do this all the time. They have already had a batch of fry together and so they know what they are doing now. Kribs are wonderful parents. About the fry. Do you have a seperate tank. If so try and move them into it. If not then Good luck with them. I cant say if the parents will see them as a threat or not because every fish has a different personality. 
Congrats though on the new eggs mine just became free swmining.


----------

